# sympathy card from vet ??



## melody (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, so I get this sympathy card from my vet's office. Some say I am making a big deal out of it, but I don't think so. The card looks like it was written as a generic responce. This bothers me. It does not have my name on it nor my dogs name, it looks to have been written by the office manager, not even singed by the vet, and I was close to everyone there and I would have thought that his staff and he would have signed it. No, I am not mad, just disapointed. If it were you would you say something to him? I was thinking, since they all know me about taking the card up there and just say something like, you know this card would mean a lot more if you all signed it. 
This would let them know that this is important to others. 
Your thoughts?


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

We've gotten sympathy cards for vets before. The first one came from the e-vet when we lost Emerald. It was a pretty card. It was signed by some of, not all, the staff. It also had a poem insert. It was just beautiful, and was certainly a nice gesture. 
The next two came from out regular vet. They were the same card. Both were signed by some of the staff, both were signed by different staff members. The card we got from Smokey came to us as a surprise. She passed away in our home and I had to briefly tell them she passed away while I was returning syringes. I only told the tech that took the syringes from me. But a few days later we received a card from them in the mail. While it was still the same card we got when we lost our dog Lady, it still meant a lot to us. It showed us that they really do pay attention and care (I thought maybe they had removed her file, but I found out at the dogs last check ups, that it hadn't). 
I'm sure they have to send out a lot of cards everyday. Just because it seemed like it was a generic message not even signed by the vet, doesn't mean that it should be taken for granted. If getting their signatures would make you feel better, take it up there and ask politely for some of them to sign. Make a nice collage with it and various pictures of the dog.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I think it's nice they sent a card at all. That and it's really hard to find something to say to someone who has lost a family pet, especially one that you don't know beyond a few visits a year.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

I think that would be in terribly bad taste.

I would appreciate the gesture.


----------



## melody (Feb 2, 2009)

They had seen the dog almost weekly for treatment for the past 8 months, so I just felt they could have done a little more. I did a lot more for them, not just taking my dog there and brought/made treats for them. The person who I think sent the card out ( I have heard others say how rude this person comes across- family, so won't be let go), I don't think they really cared other than the money is not going to come in from this pet. I don't think this person realizes how had they just asked others to sign it, would mean so much more and help their business even better. I might say something, but only if I feel I can. 





ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I think it's nice they sent a card at all. That and it's really hard to find something to say to someone who has lost a family pet, especially one that you don't know beyond a few visits a year.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't make a big deal about it. If you want signatures take the card in to the office and ask those that were closest to you and the dog to sign it. Then, as already mentioned make a collage with the signed card in the center and various photographs of the dog around the card.

If you decide to do that, it would be a nice gesture to have a nice color copy made someplace such as Kinko's and give that to the vet's office.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

"If it were you would you say something to him?"

I would say Thank you, and leave it at that.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

What Pamapered Pups said. 

I never got a card from the Doctor's Office when human members of my family passed away.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

When we had our lab euthanized, the vet that had been caring for him for ten years sent a very nice hand-written card with personal notes from the whole staff. I also believe they gave me a huge price break on the cremation, but they never mentioned it.

Since I wasn't expecting it, it was a nice surprise but, had they done less, it would not have diminished the compassionate care they provided for ten years and I certainly would not have confronted them about it.

As it was, I talked to the clinic owner and told him how much I appreciated everything they had done, from the first visit to the last. The card was just a nice bonus.


----------



## Legacy (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with Elana55. I have never heard of a human doctor sending a condolence card when a family member has passed therefore I was very surprised when our vet sent cards, first on Lass (passed last year) and then on Jazz (2 1/2 months ago) The cards were very nice, signed on one side by the vet, techs and asst's who directly aided us that day (and cried with us) and then the rest of the staff sigs were on the other side. We found it to be very touching and we appreciated their efforts.

Legacy


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

First, I am sorry for your loss. You are feeling very emotional right now, obviously. Sometimes when we are dealing with loss and grief it is human nature to lash out at others, just to let off some of the unresolved feelings of anger about loosing a loved one.

I understand how you are feeling. But I would really not focus on the card. It isn't what you are really upset about. Focus on your pet and the good times you had with him/her.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> First, I am sorry for your loss. You are feeling very emotional right now, obviously. Sometimes when we are dealing with loss and grief it is human nature to lash out at others, just to let off some of the unresolved feelings of anger about loosing a loved one.
> 
> I understand how you are feeling. But I would really not focus on the card. It isn't what you are really upset about. Focus on your pet and the good times you had with him/her.


I agree 100%.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree with Elana. I love my vet and the techs in the office but they are not obligated to me socially in any way. Sympathy cards fulfill a social obligation. I have a professional/client relationship with my vet. Confusing the two in any business transaction only gets in the way of good service. Not so say I think the practice is wrong - I think it's a nice touch and, to be crass again, good marketing that I would certainly appreciate. But I have no _expectations_ about receiving cards or any other personal gestures from the professionals with whom I do business. It's icing, not cake. Focus on the quality of the care. If that is satisfactory, I'm happy.

P.S. to the OP: I don't mean to diminish your loss in any way. I'm sorry this has happened. I know this meant a lot to you. Just saying a gesture like that doesn't mean as much to me - that's just how I'm wired.


----------



## melody (Feb 2, 2009)

I understand what you all are saying. The office manager (wife) and I really did not talk much as the rest of the staff and I am sure did not know how close we all had come, so that is why it bothered me. Much of the vets busniess is through word of mouth, and I realize that she does not understand marketing as well as I do. And most office I would not confuse a business relationship with a personal one, but these people and I did become friends, some office's I understand that this is not possible.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

when I had to put My beautiful old girl to sleep I received a hand written note from my vet the next day in the mail. He is a very compassionate man and I know him through rescue. Had he not sent a card, I would not have thought less of him. The fact that he did was a bonus.
I wouldn't say anything to your vet about it if it were me. I would just be happy with all the good care my dog received from them, when alive.

I am very sorry for your loss too. It is never easy and I can understand your disappointment. Nothing they could have said would relieve your pain.


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

6 years ago I had a beautiful orange tabby cat who very unexpectedly died from a dog attack (will never have another indoor/outdoor cat again after that happened). I THINK someone may have mentioned it to the vet in passing, I can't really remember, but I was so comforted when I received a card from their office. It was a generic card, but there was a handwritten note from the vet that really touched me. 

Generic or not, they were thinking about you and your lost family member.


----------



## melody (Feb 2, 2009)

It just seemed like the message was generic,like someone had sat down and writtien tons of the same message over and over again without reguard of the situation. To me it is like getting a Happy birthday card from the local store, no real meaning even if the thought was there..make since? I am not mad, just I figured they would make it more personal. I guess this message goes out to anyone who works in the field...it does make a difference. 




Britt Caleb & Enzo said:


> 6 years ago I had a beautiful orange tabby cat who very unexpectedly died from a dog attack (will never have another indoor/outdoor cat again after that happened). I THINK someone may have mentioned it to the vet in passing, I can't really remember, but I was so comforted when I received a card from their office. It was a generic card, but there was a handwritten note from the vet that really touched me.
> 
> Generic or not, they were thinking about you and your lost family member.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

melody said:


> They had seen the dog almost weekly for treatment for the past 8 months, so I just felt they could have done a little more. I did a lot more for them, not just taking my dog there and brought/made treats for them. The person who I think sent the card out ( I have heard others say how rude this person comes across- family, so won't be let go), I don't think they really cared other than the money is not going to come in from this pet. I don't think this person realizes how had they just asked others to sign it, would mean so much more and help their business even better. I might say something, but only if I feel I can.


I think they did what they were supposed to. Provide medical care for the dog. I know you're emotional over your loss, but I certainly doubt the first thing they thought was "Oh well, they're not paying us anymore!" and shuttled off the first card they sound. Complaining about it will only look petty.


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I think it's nice they sent a card at all. That and it's really hard to find something to say to someone who has lost a family pet, especially one that you don't know beyond a few visits a year.


I agree. My vet wouldn't even send me one at all.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Pickleisaminidaschi said:


> I agree. My vet wouldn't even send me one at all.


When our kitten was killed in a freak accident, the ER vet we had never been to before euthanized him, and sent a nice card with his name. Completely unexpected, but it wasn't personalized. Just a nice thing for people to do.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

My current vet makes clay cast of a pawprint of the animals..

But no other vet I ever had before did anything.....


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

I probably should not reply and let it go? but finding the right vet could make all the difference. I have always gone to a small town vet, And when my dog passed he had tears in his eye also, not sure if it was for me or for my dog. But it was worth more then a card autographed by the whole New York Yankees team! Plus the President!


----------



## melody (Feb 2, 2009)

The vet and I do get along well. But he did not cry a tear when my pup died...not one tear. it's ok, I did get hugs from a few of the staff that really enjoyed my pup, I know they go through this my guess several time a day. If I did not get a card knowing that others do- then I would be upset, right? Some of the staff and I plan to go out to eat one day, I really spent a lot of time there and got to know them all very well. That in itself was nice. 




BobSD said:


> I probably should not reply and let it go? but finding the right vet could make all the difference. I have always gone to a small town vet, And when my dog passed he had tears in his eye also, not sure if it was for me or for my dog. But it was worth more then a card autographed by the whole New York Yankees team! Plus the President!


Wow !!! That is so neat !!!! Now that is TLC he gets my vote for a tender heart, hope he is a good vet as well. 




digits mama said:


> My current vet makes clay cast of a pawprint of the animals..
> 
> But no other vet I ever had before did anything.....


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

melody said:


> It just seemed like the message was generic,like someone had sat down and writtien tons of the same message over and over again without reguard of the situation. To me it is like getting a Happy birthday card from the local store, *no real meaning even if the thought was there*..make since? I am not mad, just I figured they would make it more personal. I guess this message goes out to anyone who works in the field...it does make a difference.


WOW. Have you ever heard of that old expression, "It's THE THOUGHT THAT COUNTS"? I would be happy anyone even thought to send you a card, vet, friend, or otherwise!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

BobSD said:


> I probably should not reply and let it go? but finding the right vet could make all the difference. I have always gone to a small town vet, And when my dog passed he had tears in his eye also, not sure if it was for me or for my dog. But it was worth more then a card autographed by the whole New York Yankees team! Plus the President!


When my last dog, Kazi, had to be PTS the vet cried as did the tech. 

When Spencer, my Old Show cat, also had to be PTS, his vet cried. 

These vets are my vets to this day. They are more than Vets, they are, IMO, friends.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a question I don't think anyone else has asked...

Would you rather they had not sent anything at all?

I am very sorry for your loss and nothing anyone can say will make it all better. Only time will make it easier.


----------



## melody (Feb 2, 2009)

no, because I already knew they sent out cards from their office. I have talked with a few others who totaly understand where I am coming from. The card would have been thoughtful IF my name were on it, or my dogs name was on it, and even if the date was on it. Otherwise it is just a card they wrote out when they had time and the message was generic, they were just going through the motions--not emotins. 




alphadoginthehouse said:


> I have a question I don't think anyone else has asked...
> 
> Would you rather they had not sent anything at all?
> 
> I am very sorry for your loss and nothing anyone can say will make it all better. Only time will make it easier.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

melody said:


> no, because I already knew they sent out cards from their office. I have talked with a few others who totaly understand where I am coming from. The card would have been thoughtful IF my name were on it, or my dogs name was on it, and even if the date was on it. Otherwise it is just a card they wrote out when they had time and the message was generic, they were just going through the motions--not emotins.



how do you know what they were actually going thru? these people, as someone already pointed out, go thru this quite a bit...if they didn't become a bit "hardened" to it the office would be in shambles everytime they had to euth an animal...everyone would be in tears and having a very ruff day...doesn't mean they care any less, just have to steel themselves for the heartbreak they know everyone feels at the loss of their pets....

my vet clinic sent a "generic" card to me, as well, after my girl was PTS (simply signed "the staff and vets at ***** *****")....my and my husbands thoughts on this were "how nice that they took the time to acknowledge my loss"...my vet cried a bit w/ me...but Lacey was kinda a special girl at the clinic, i think...and he gave me an angel dog pin as he left the room for me to have some time w/ her....but, i never would have thought less of them had they done none of this.....they can't allow for the emotion to get in the way of the profession or they wouldn't be able to help at all....doesn't mean they don't go home at the end of the day and let it all out....


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

It looks like I'm the only person who feels this way, but I can kind of see where melody is coming from. I don't like generic cards, and she says this one doesn't even have her name or her dog's name on it. I think that giving people cards like that is tacky, and reflects poorly on the giver. Frankly, with no sarcasm intended, I can honestly say I'd rather receive nothing than get an insincere-feeling card like that, especially for such a painful event.

That said, I don't think that you should speak to them about it. I think the best thing to do would be to try to let it go. After all, it isn't the important thing right now.

I agree with the other poster [edit: groovygroomer777] who said that you are feeling very emotional right now, but should try to take this time to think about what you and your dog had together rather than focusing on the card.


----------



## melody (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you for your understanding on this situation. This vet and I have developed a level of friendship and so I might be able to say something, not rude, just let them know that it the message was very kind and thoughtful but I was sadden that it had not been personalized. As I said prior, I will see if I can say something, thi is not just about me, it's about being proper. I know I am going to get hit so bad on here for saying that, but you all also don't know all that I did for this group...so breath before you respond. I am going to do what I want anyways, but I do enjoy reading the responces. 





canteloupe said:


> It looks like I'm the only person who feels this way, but I can see where melody is coming from. I don't like generic cards, and she says this one doesn't even have her name or her dog's name on it. I think that giving people cards like that is tacky, and reflects poorly on the giver. Frankly, with no sarcasm intended, I can honestly say I'd rather receive nothing than get an insincere-feeling card like that, especially for such a painful event.
> 
> That said, I don't think that you should speak to them about it. I think the best thing to do would be to try to let it go. After all, it isn't the important thing right now.
> 
> I agree with the other poster [edit: groovygroomer777] who said that you are feeling very emotional right now, but should try to take this time to think about what you and your dog had together rather than focusing on the card.


----------



## ColoradoSooner (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh, Melody, I'm so very sorry for your loss.

It does sound like you want to say something to them, and nothing anyone here can say will change your mind. But you might wait a few weeks just to let things calm down a bit so that whatever you say, doesn't come from a place of pure emotion. And do think carefully about how you want to phrase your words so you don't end up hurting the very people who you so obviously care about. If you don't, it could very much come across as a slap in the face. "Geez...here we did so much for her dog...sent a card, even though other vets don't normally do that...and we're getting criticized for it."

From the other perspective, my sister is a pediatrician who deals with very sick children on a daily basis. She loves her job and it is very rewarding. But some of these children die and although she has steeled herself professionally, it is still devastating to her when it happens. And that's because she puts her heart and soul into her job. I can't imagine how hurtful it would be to her, after everything she's done for the child and the family, to be criticized for something as trivial (in the great scheme of things) as this.

It's not an exact parallel, of course. But it sounds like your vet, and the people at the office, also put their heart and soul into their jobs, and try to do their best for both the animal and the owner.

Again, I do understand that you have to do what you feel that you need to. But try to do it in such a way that is kind and will preserve the friendships that you have developed at that office. Which, of course, I'm sure you will.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We always get a sympathy card from our vet. It's not personalized, just signed by someone - I guess the office manager. It has never occurred to be to be offended by the card. I think it's nice they send anything at all...they have a busy practice and lots of patience. My vet offers their condolences at the time we say goodbye to our pet...I don't need them to re-iterate it in a card.

I think it would be extremely rude to say anything to the vet's office.

We are pretty close with our vets and the staff...seems we're there at least once a month and spend thousands of dollars at their practice every year. I don't expect them to do anything different for us than they would do for any other client of theirs that loses a pet. Everyone's loss hurts - whether they treat the pet every day for 8 months or only once. The owner's loss is the same.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

melody said:


> Thank you for your understanding on this situation. This vet and I have developed a level of friendship and so I might be able to say something, not rude, just let them know that it the message was very kind and thoughtful but I was sadden that it had not been personalized. As I said prior, I will see if I can say something, thi is not just about me, it's about being proper. I know I am going to get hit so bad on here for saying that, but you all also don't know all that I did for this group...so breath before you respond. I am going to do what I want anyways, but I do enjoy reading the responces.


I would caution you against selfishly venting to the vet that their sympathetic wishes were not good enough nor up to your personal standards of how you believe they should express how they feel about your loss.

Granted, I'm just some dude on the internet. So I'll leave it to Miss Manners (Judith Martin) to guide you. This is an excerpt from _Miss Manners' Guide for the Turn-of-the-Millennium_. (Emphasis mine)



MissManners said:


> Gentle Reader:
> 
> People affected by a death feel the need to "do something." The tragedy is that anything one does falls pitiably short of satisfying that need. Of course, the best thing to do is to comfort the nearest survivors with sympathy and practical assistance as bringing food and doing errands. Contributions to causes that were dear to the deceased also fall into that category.
> 
> ...


SOURCE: http://books.google.com/books?id=Ju...X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=6#PPA676,M1


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

I never thought of it that way, and I have been a vet tech for a number of years. Some places I worked set the cards out for those to sign who knew the dogs, and some just had the receptionist write SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS or something like that.

I recently had to put a GSD down, and went to HIS vet. He is also a friend of mine, and hugged me while I cried and cried a bit himself. I did then get the generic card, WITH ADS FROM THE CREMATION PLACE in it in the mail. Nice.

Sorry for your loss, REALLY, and I would just let it go. At least they tried to say something, which is better than nothing.



GeorgeGlass said:


> SOURCE: http://books.google.com/books?id=Ju...X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=6#PPA676,M1



You know, I was also going to say that they see this day in and day out. As selfish as it seems to say, you were not the only euthanasia that day, and over the course of one week at work both the staff and the vets must deal with the death of someone's loved ones several times.

Again, as a Tech, I couldn't even begin to count the number I have euthanised myself, because often the vets are not in a state of mind to do it. (you might be surprised how much the death of your pet affects them...) This weighs heavily on you, no matter who you are.

So, while it would be nice to have each vet write a quick note to you, that might be several in a week. Maybe even a couple a day. And they emotionally tear the vet apart, too.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Really though has anyone ever complained about someone sending them a card? If someone buys you a gift do you tell them they should have gotten you something better? 

I thought my first response said it all but it was not even acknowledged by the OP. Now this is just getting weird and I think it is plain stubborness.


----------



## melody (Feb 2, 2009)

LOL !!!

Now, getting a card with advertismants does take the cake...sorry that happened to you. 

Thank you for your responce, you did get me to laughing. The few post above were very good as well. 

I won't say anything right now, but as someone who knows marketing well, I will in time make a suggestion that they might not have thought about, to help them retain and get more clients. 
The responce was good, but they could leave a space to fill in the name of the person and the pets name, that would seem more genune..not that it is not, just I do understand that they put down many pets each day/week. I actually wrote them a note telling them that I realized that it was hard for them as well and thank them for all they have done for my pet and myself. I am not a hard person as a few on here think, nor rude...I just see what improvments that could be made. Anyways, we are all friends there and I did do a lot for them because I realized what a hard job that is. 

Thank you again for your responce and the job you do. 





Maliraptor said:


> I never thought of it that way, and I have been a vet tech for a number of years. Some places I worked set the cards out for those to sign who knew the dogs, and some just had the receptionist write SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS or something like that.
> 
> I recently had to put a GSD down, and went to HIS vet. He is also a friend of mine, and hugged me while I cried and cried a bit himself. I did then get the generic card, WITH ADS FROM THE CREMATION PLACE in it in the mail. Nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I work as a receptionist/vet assistant/kennel help/bullcrap-taker at an animal hospital and I have to write the sympathy cards. I understand why it would seem impersonal - we do have a 'script' to write but when I write them, I usually try to be more personal and will sign my name if I've been up close and personal with the pet. I guess the hard part for me is, if someone that doesn't normally come to the hospital comes to euthanize their pet, it seems impersonal and phony to send a card at all because we didn't even know the pet so who are we? And people must know it's protocol to send a sympathy card. So I try to individualize the cards I write, even though it's not signed by everyone. 

The person who wrote the card may have been a new person or someone not familiar with your case. I'm sorry for your loss and that you feel that the card was an 'assembly line' one. However, I'm not sure what mentioning it to your vet's office would accomplish. Like other posters said, focus on your grief for your pet and cherish the memories you have and may they comfort you during this difficult time. Obviously, you did everything to help your pet, spending money and giving him love and care, so hopefully, you can feel comfort in that and that he is no longer suffering.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

melody said:


> I won't say anything right now, but as someone who knows marketing well, I will in time make a suggestion that they might not have thought about, to help them retain and get more clients.


i really, honestly don't think that most people really see it the way you do...most would see it in the manner that it was sent, that the vet cared enuff to even acknowledge the loss to the person/family.....i will always be grateful for any card i get or don't get, but most importantly i will always be grateful for the vet i ave that cares enuff about my pet to do what they do daily....

i think that by saying something you could possibly even "jeopardize" the relationship you have w/ your vet ("oh, here comes that person that thinks they're more important then most")....just a thought


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> The card would have been thoughtful IF my name were on it, or my dogs name was on it, and even if the date was on it. Otherwise it is just a card they wrote out when they had time and the message was generic, they were just going through the motions--not emotins.


I don't know if this is your way of coping with your loss, or if your feelings are hurt because, as you pointed out several times, you spent a lot of time/money there, felt close to the vet and staff, and brought in treats for them, so feel upset because the "generic" card doesn't reflect the relationship you felt you had with all of them. 



> Originally Posted by melody
> I won't say anything right now, but as someone who knows marketing well, I will in time make a suggestion that they might not have thought about, to help them retain and get more clients.


My vet is a marvelous human being, in addition to being excellent at what he does. When my 23 yr. old cat, Ming, had to be pts, he hugged me and we cried together. I wasn't the least bit hurt or offended that he didn't send a sympathy card. The marketing game means nothing; the genuine care and kindness does. It wouldn't even occur to me to go back to him and tell him how to better market his business and retain more clients! That would be over the top, IMO. As busy as he is, I know that I can always count on him to be there for me when I need him to be, and THAT's what's important.


----------



## bellajuno2009 (Apr 14, 2009)

The loss of a pet is like the loss of a family member, I agree with the person who wrote about a collage. I think that show your gratitude for all the vet adn the staff did for your dog. I know the card was a eneric response, but at least they thought about you and your loss. When one of our puppies died we had her cremated, the vet and his staff sent a sympathy card to us. It was personalized. I thought is was a very nice gesture and we appreciated it. It is the thought that counts.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I think that's pretty bad. 

At the clinic I work for we send out really nice sympathy cards. If the animal has been a regular and well known client we usually all sign it and say something nice. If they weren't _as_ well known the doctor who treated them or did the euthanasia will sign it. I see many of them and just reading what the doctor wrote (w/o even knowing the animal) usually makes me teary eyed. 

My favorite doctor (a male) definitely gets emotional about many of them. We've had to do some together where we are both crying at the end. It's a hard thing to see, but we would never send such a generic sympathy card...


----------



## jnite (Jan 18, 2009)

My vet doesn't even send out a card, and it really doesn't bother me either. The vet's job is to look after your animal when it is ill or injured, or for check ups not to send cards. I'm sorry for your loss and it really sucks to lose your animal, but IMO bringing this up will cause hard feelings all around.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

I guess I'd just be happy they even sent a card, and as long as they took good care of your dog, the card shouldn't really matter. 

The sympathy card my vet sent us included the same message they probably write to everyone. We had been bringing Molly there for 12 years, the entire staff knew us very well, but I am not bothered that the note they wrote was short and generic sounding. It still made me tear up and I'm still very appreciative of the care they provided. 

My family chose to send them back a thank you card.


----------

